# What type of horse rider are you?



## LadyDarcy (26 May 2016)

Hi Guys!
I'm just wondering what I will do with my horse riding once I have more experience and am confident in my ability.

I know there are sports, jumping, dressage and probably lots more I don't even know about.

I am personally interested in horse back archery, but would also like to try something else.

How did you decide what type of rider you've become?

Would love to hear some experiences and get some advice on which direction to take please!

Thanks!


----------



## abbijay (26 May 2016)

I am an "all-rounder", you name it I've probably had a go at it. Why do you think you have to choose a discipline? With a nice sensible horse you can do it all and focus on the bits you enjoy but it can still be really nice to have a play at other things along the way. 
From hunting to horse-boarding, county showing to local ODEs we're all the gear, no idea and having more fun than almost anyone else in our area!


----------



## chestnut cob (26 May 2016)

Why do you need to decide which direction to take?  It sounds like you are just starting out so any experience you can get it valuable.  You don't have to choose a discipline.  As you gain more experience and do more, you'll probably find there are certain disciplines which you enjoy more and end up naturally concentrating more on that. 
I do a bit of everything, and none of them particularly well but I still enjoy it.  My horse is a true all rounder, can turn his hoof to anything so we just play around doing whatever suits.  I love eventing but time and money don't allow it now so I'm doing other things.  I've also had a go at hunting, team chasing, all sorts.  Currently going through a dressage fad!  You don't have to pick something at stick to it, just try to get a good rounded education in all things horsey and enjoy it.


----------



## LadyDarcy (26 May 2016)

Oh, I know I don't have to restrict myself in any way, and that anything's possible, I'm just curious about ways of progressing.  For example jumping lessons cost extra money, and it's not something I've really thought about.  Dressage looks like a nice way to connect with the horse.  I just saw a mounted games video and that looks like lots of fun!  Finance is a major restriction for me in terms of how I could progress I guess, but dreams of a country home with stables haven't escaped me yet!
I agree trying a bit of everything and just to keep going is the best thing I can do at this early stage of my horse life.
Going to watch a showjumping competition tomorrow at my centre which should be fun.

I might also ask if I can volunteer at the stables from time to time and just learn from the staff there.  I think it would be a good way to increase my general knowledge.


----------



## Starzaan (26 May 2016)

Gosh. I wish we charged extra for jump lessons. I'd get paid for lugging the bloody fences around for my clients! Haha.


----------



## Shay (27 May 2016)

If you are limited to riding schools it is more difficult to get a real breadth of experience.  But not impossible.  If you want to try horseback archery and are over 16 try the center of horseback combat here http://www.horsebackcombat.co.uk/  My daughter did their trick riding course and they were great.  There are several specialist horsey holidays - in the UK and abroad so you can experience things like western riding, reining and trekking as well as the classical jumping and dressage.  I think there is even a mounted games one!  Oh - and Polo

Volunteering is good - even better if you can get discounted lessons from it!  But you could also consider doing your BHS stages to get some formal qualifications out of it.  Especially if you are younger and think you might want to stay with horses as a career.

As a half way house to your country house with stables -how about sharing or loaning a horse for a while?  That can be a good way to get to experience in some of the things harder to do from a course or a school like Le Trec, horse agility, horseboarding etc.


----------



## LadyDarcy (27 May 2016)

Yes! I had a look at their website. It's a bit far for me but their facilities look good. I have an archery acquaintance who also can help with the mounted archery.
I'm 33 with 3 kids so not something I can make a career in really but it's never too late to start I suppose, but I think I'm happy just to ride for now.
I'm certainly not going to jump into anything and want to get lots of riding experience first.
I am defo thinking of a horse loan or share to get a real feel of what it's like to have a horse.
I'm going to the centre today so will ask about volunteering and if it gets me any brownie points!


----------



## Shay (27 May 2016)

If they won't have you try your local RDA.  They are always looking for volunteers.  Have fun!


----------



## LadyDarcy (27 May 2016)

What's an RDA?  (recommended daily allowances is all that comes to mind!)


----------



## Damnation (27 May 2016)

LadyDarcy said:



			What's an RDA?  (recommended daily allowances is all that comes to mind!)
		
Click to expand...

RDA is Riding for the Disabled Association - its a charity that helps people with disabilities ride/interact with horses 

Also, I don't jump, I don't even paticularly like hacking but I love schooling and dressage. I'm not Carl Hester/Competition rider but I enjoy what I do at home


----------



## Wimbles (27 May 2016)

I like to try everything with my horses.  They do the usual schooling and hacking but will also do a bit of jumping/eventing/showing/dressage and pretty much everything in between.

A couple of years ago I went off to one of the Retraining of Racehorses have a go at horseball days.  I loved it and now compete (fairly averagely) in the National League.  I had really started to lose my enthusiasm for riding prior to this but I cannot wait to get stuck in now!


----------



## applecart14 (27 May 2016)

Wimbles said:



			I like to try everything with my horses.  They do the usual schooling and hacking but will also do a bit of jumping/eventing/showing/dressage and pretty much everything in between.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same, have done everything with my present horse and previous horses in the past, Le Trec, dressage, arena eventing, SJ, 1,2 and 3 day eventing, showing, bridle rides holidays, etc, etc,

I am the type that would prefer to just go out and get on with things rather than have lessons for years and years.  Its what keeps me interested and enthusiastic. For me its the taking part that I love.


----------



## LadyDarcy (27 May 2016)

Ok, another noob  question, erm....what is eventing?


----------



## Shay (28 May 2016)

A competition where you compete in three phases.  Dressage, Cross country and show jumping.  At the top level this is Badminton, Burghley, the Olympics etc.  but you can also do it at a much lower level over one or two days.


----------



## LadyDarcy (28 May 2016)

Ah cool, that's a nice mix, does cross country involve anything other than riding erm...cross country?


----------



## Shay (28 May 2016)

Jumping stuff...  and usually keeping to the right time.  You will have a set time to complete a course of fixed jumps (that is jumps that do not fall down if you hit them - unlike show jumps which do.)   If you hit a fixed fence wrongly the horse can flip over on top of you - which is bad news.  Alternatively you can do something called Jump Cross which is riding in fields in the same way - but all the fences are show jump type so if you hit them they do fall down.


----------

